
Tumblr begins hiding adult content: “This has not been an easy transition” - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90282566/tumblr-begins-hiding-adult-content-this-has-not-been-an-easy-transition
======
ClassyJacket
It must be hard to put on a brave face and put effort into this change as if
the site will continue while knowing full well the company is 100% doomed. I
wonder if there's _anyone_ at tumblr not looking for another job.

Anyone here work at tumblr? What's the vibe there? Is anyone holding out hope
or does everyone agree the writing is on the wall?

------
alunchbox
Couldn't Tumblr just put in more effort to filter and mod their community? The
main reason they got removed from Apple store was because of CP that was
flagged not removed in a timely manner. Doesn't this also happen to hosting
sites such as Reddit and Imgur? how do they handle it better than Tumblr? and
why are they still available on Apple Store & Android?

~~~
lostmyoldone
My - admittedly - very cynical, and slightly crackpot theory is that tumblr
internally knew they had problems with their business model, and either
constructed or took the opportunity of the app store failure to - very
publicly - go through a transformation into a "family friendly" brand.

A transformation that could enable pitching investors about entering some new
more conservative markets, maybe entice some potential buyer, or give the
management team a plausible scapegoat if the site had to shutter - the "I was
forced to do" defense.

Cynical as it is, the 180 degree shift from reportedly being very slow at
child pornography takedowns to "family friendly" in this timeframe can not
easily be explained without some amount of prior intent of some sort. Maybe
it's only an opportunistic pivot, or last ditch effort, but it seems wholely
too quick given their prior - at least perceived - slow rate of change.

There's a lot if adult content that really _needs_ to be allowed in general
media sharing sites as the alternative is sources which oftwn care even less
about removing illegal content. Thus sweeping bans as this risks increasing
exposure, as we know people _will_ seek out adult content.

